# chloramphenicol (chlor palm 250)? foot/string infection



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

I've rescued a pigeon that had both feet tangled together with fishing line, outdoor string & tree branches. As well, he's been scalped, he's emaciated, covered in dirt, one eye isn't showing any response and the other is crusty and he's full of mites. Poor fella. 
I'd removed all of the string & such, gave him lots of water, applied braun's rescue cream and the swelling in one foot came down nicely but the other foot is still huge & hot. I thought maybe I'd missed some fishing line and with my eyesight not the best... I called my cat vet and as a favour the tech girl I know told me to bring him in. There wasn't any more string but she'd said it is infected and they didn't have any baytril but she gave me this Chlor Palm 250 liquid (he's getting 1/2 ml - 3 times a day. All of them at the Vet were so great in helping and they did research this product saying it is used on birds. They do not handle birds at all and I did a google search and didn't come up with anything so... I wanted to ask the experts here. On one hand it is great to get real medication, but I want to be sure it is the right stuff to use on a feral pigeon. To date, he's had three doses.
He's an absolute joy to be around, although he now fights me when it's medication time.
Does anyone have any knowledge or information on this drug? Is it okay for his infected foot?

Thanks
Julianne


----------



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Oops, I also wanted to ask... as I've seen this posted other places. Should I put out grit for him while under this medication?
I have put out some oyster grit and have put Prime in his water. Should I be doing this now or wait until his meds are finished?
Thanks again.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi, Chloramphenicol is safe for birds, I am using the eye drops on a bird. There are injectable, and oral forms of it which are safe for birds too. I've been recommended it by a wildlife teaching hospital and it is also listed in the small animals formulary which lists drugs and dosages for birds.

Alison


----------

